# Can't make friends



## julia11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm new in here. I don't know if you can help me but I'm just feeling really sad 'cause I don't have any friends. I literally have no one to talk to during the day, and that is making me so depressed...I've had depression for some years, but I got a little better 2 months ago, stopped thinking about suicide. Well, now it's back. I just don't know how to make friends, I always feel like I'm trying too hard to fit in. I don't know, I'm just so sad. Thanks for anyone who writes me back, peace to you all.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

That must be very hard to cope with. Things always get better eventually, so whatever you do, dont give up hope. If you need someone to talk to, feel free to message me, i would love to have someone to chat to


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

I know how you feel :hug


----------



## ShadowOnTheWallAlt (Jun 27, 2016)

What have you tried so far?

Links in my sig might help


----------



## Dream23 (Aug 2, 2016)

I feel ya. I don't understand when I visit the park and see people talking, laughing, and holding hands. It is truly something I don't understand myself.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Don't feel down bro I was walking threw my local cbd today and so many people socializing and I felt awkward and lonely so don't feel bad man.


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

I feel the same way :frown2:


----------



## izzobaby (Jun 22, 2015)

julia11 said:


> I just don't know how to make friends, I always feel like I'm trying too hard to fit in. I don't know, I'm just so sad. Thanks for anyone who writes me back, peace to you all.


Feel your pain OP, many including myself deal with this issue 

One thing which is worth doing is figuring out what you're about...pursuing your passions/interests, understanding your personality, staying healthy and being confident in yourself. 
Because ultimately this will at least help attract the right types of people. Its something I'm slowly learning, "birds of one feather flock together".

If you're good person, Im sure the good people out there will wanna get to know you. Just be wary with some people, I've been a victim to user type friends/people that have occasionally entered my life and its better to have two nice friends than a bunch of flakes lol.

Hopefully things will turn around for you soon OP (hugs).


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*you can't make 'em √*

only their parents could

you're not their parent

Does this mean parents can't manufacture friends for offspring?


----------

